
Google tightening rules on internal message board as ‘new world creates urgency’ - jelliclesfarm
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/16/google-content-moderation-internal-message-boards-memegen.html
======
jkchu
I feel like having a meme generator as a tool at work is just a bad idea for
even mid-sized companies, let alone a company of Google's size.

Someone's pursuit for laughs will inevitably lead to some people feeling
offended or hurt.

~~~
raxxorrax
Between the lines they also say that employees spend too much time in divisive
discussions.

Additionally they seem to want to compartmentalize content. Allowing people to
continue to talk about everything and a wellness alternative.

I don't think it will work, because the wellness crowd will try to break into
other groups at some point.

